# Suche Echtzeitstrategie mit gutem Coop Modus



## Dr.Snuggles (6. Oktober 2010)

HI... Sorry schonmal falls es schon einen entsprechenden Thread gibt... ich habe nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Ein Freund und ich haben bis vor einem halben Jahr immer "CuC 3 Kanes Rache" kooperativ gegen den Computer gespielt (nur Gefechte, keine Kampagne). Zuerst hatten wir die "Free 2 Play" Variante über Hamachi gespielt , aufgrund von ständigen Verbindungsabbrüchen haben wir dann die Kaufversion übers Internet gespielt. Jedoch gabs dann immernoch Verbindungsprobleme und irgendwann haben wirs dann gefrustet sein gelassen. (eine Stunde verteidigt und dann "Spiel asynchron")

Soviel zur Vorgeschichte. Gesucht wird also Echtzeitstrategie bei der man kooperativ gegen den Computer Gefechte zocken kann. Unsere Ansprüche sind recht niedrig. CuC 3 hat auch trotz strunzholer KI Spaß gemacht wenn denn nicht die Verbindungsprobleme gewesen wären.

Was könnt ihr denn so an Spielen empfehlen?

Gruß 
Snuggles


----------



## nickname (6. Oktober 2010)

Kann man nicht bei jedem Echtzeistrategiesspiel zu zweit gegen den Computer spielen? Das würd das Empfehlungsfeld ziemlich groß machen  Oder überseh ich was?


----------



## Ascor (6. Oktober 2010)

Starcraft 2.
Ganz klar.
Geht auch Koop gegen die KI


----------



## erwino (19. Oktober 2010)

moin,
hab auch starcraft 2.

Hab 2 Kumpels mit denen ich zocke.
Kann man denn auch coop gegen zufalls(menschliche)- Gegner spielen?
Also gegen Gegner die nicht in meiner friendslist sind und wenn ja wie eröffne ich denn so ein spiel?

Kriegs irgendwie nicht hin.

Grüße

Erwin


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Jo ist aber genauso als würdest du zufällig alleine zocken, das sind normale Ranglistenspiele.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (16. November 2010)

Auch wenn die Grafik etwas angestaubt ist _Starcraft - Brood War_ und _Warcraft 3 - Frozen Throne_


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Januar 2011)

Rise of Nations Gold! Habe glaub ich mehr mit meinem Freund gegen den Computer gezockt als SP und MP gegen meinen Freund zusammen. Die KI is echt gut programmiert (von sehr wenigen Ausnahmen, die ich sehr gern zu meinem Vorteil nutze, abgesehen).


----------



## Jared566 (20. Januar 2011)

Warcraft 3 - Frozen Throne Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Vor allem dank der vielen Custom Maps einfach nur gut  gibt zum Teil Map Packs mit ca. 6000 Maps.. Und dazu auch verschiedene Spielmodis wie Dota, TD, o.ä.

Ich persöhnlich finde x Hero Sige einfach nur genial  (Jeder hat einen Helden und ihr müsst euch durch Mobwellen durchprügeln um eure Base zu verteidigen)

Mfg Jared


----------



## DenniRauch (20. Januar 2011)

Warum nur wird *R.U.S.E.* so brutal unterschätzt? Ich zock es seit Monaten und bin immernoch voll und ganz von dem Game überzeugt. Top Grafik, WW2 Szenario, sehr trickreiches Gameplay durch die Ruses (Ruse = List), Stein-schere-Papier Prinzip, Schöne Kampange, gute Coop-Missionen, toller Multiplayerpart. Macht mir im verbund mit einem freund zusammen so viel Spass wie Seit Company of Heroes (auch zu empfehlen) kein RTS mehr. Spielt sich wie ne mischung aus CnC Generals, Poker und Risiko. sehr zu empfehlen.

Wenns also nicht gerade ein SiFi Setting alla CnC oder Starcraft sein soll dann schau dir R.U.S.E. mal an.


----------



## Zockkind (24. Januar 2011)

DenniRauch schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nur wird R.U.S.E. so brutal unterschätzt? Ich zock es seit Monaten und bin immernoch voll und ganz von dem Game überzeugt. Top Grafik, WW2 Szenario, sehr trickreiches Gameplay durch die Ruses (Ruse = List), Stein-schere-Papier Prinzip, Schöne Kampange, gute Coop-Missionen, toller Multiplayerpart. Macht mir im verbund mit einem freund zusammen so viel Spass wie Seit Company of Heroes (auch zu empfehlen) kein RTS mehr. Spielt sich wie ne mischung aus CnC Generals, Poker und Risiko. sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Wenns also nicht gerade ein SiFi Setting alla CnC oder Starcraft sein soll dann schau dir R.U.S.E. mal an.



Finde das Spiel auch genial , habe aber nach einer Woche wieder aufgehört da ich das Spiel zu schwer finde.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Januar 2011)

Habe auch noch einen etwas angestaubten Fantasy Tipp: SpellForce 1+2
Habe ich hunderte von Stunden immer und immer wieder mit 1-2 Freunden durchgesuchtet.
Der Coop-Modus ist wie eine kleine Story/ Kampagne mit mit Quests recht gut gestaltet.
Im März/ April 2011 kommt endlich das neue SF2 Standalone raus... ich freu mich schon und habs auch längst vorbestellt. 
Haben wir auch immer per Hamachi gezockt, per Inet gehts aber auch wunderbar.

StarCraft 1+2 sind natürlich natürlich auch spitzenklasse und strategisch viel ausgereifter, jedoch fehlt mit da ein schöner Coop Mode mit Quests, also eine Art Minikampagne.

Habs eben nochmal durchgelesen. Du suchst ja anscheind mehr was in Richtung Gefechte mit deinem Freund gegen den Com: Da bleiben ganz klar SpellForce und StarCraft meine Favoriten.


----------



## googlehupf (25. Januar 2011)

Klare Empfehlung für 
*
Company of Heroes*
oder
*Starcraft 2*

Beides geniale Spiele mit jede Menge Taktik und schönen Schlachten.
Coop macht meiner Meinung nach bei Company of Heroes mehr Spaß.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Finde das Spiel auch genial , habe aber nach einer Woche wieder aufgehört da ich das Spiel zu schwer finde.



moin moin,

zu schwer kann eigentlich gar nicht sein, da selbst ich micro management n00b das spiel spielen kann gegen schwere ki.
für ko op gefechte kann ich ruse bedenkenlos  empfehlen vor allem da man der feind ki verhaltensmuster vorgeben kann(verteidigen/techen/etc)
und auch das wirtschafts system ist gut und verteidiger gegen ki haben riesen spaß und werden gefordert, durch das dann doch langsame gameplay kann man aber immer schnell genug reagieren(kein fog of war)

auch kann ich supreme commander(1/2) empfehlen, genau die selbe masche nur mit zukunfts einheiten und sehr viel schneller im spielablauf.

beide spiele sind ko op granaten und bei ruse bekommt man sogar ko op archievements.


großer vorteil von ruse: die ki cheatet auch auf großen schwierigkeits graden nicht


mfg


----------

